# Cruze vs Focus 2012



## Zenman (Feb 13, 2011)

So far I've test driven the Prius, Elantra, Jetta, Fusion Hybrid, Sonata. So far I'm liking the Cruze the best. The prius was too underpowered and noisy going up hills. The steering feel sucked too. The Elantra is a GREAT value and I like all the features (especially the push button start) but it's steering was almost as bad as the prius and it felt pretty weak. The jetta was too noisy and I'm just not a 'vw guy'. The fusion hybrid seemed way overpriced. If I get it with the extra options it will cost over 33k! It's length is also longer than I want. (I live in SF with lots of small parallel parking spots) The sonata 2.0t had a great combination of POWER and mileage but like the fusion, it's a little bigger than I need. And the steering feel wasn't as good as the Cruze. The Cruze's combination of quietness, handling and mileage seems to be the best out there right now. 

The only other car that could be a contender is the upcoming 2012 Focus. They haven't posted the official horse power and mileage for the PZEZ state versions but it appears that it may have better hp AND mpg than the Cruze. It's also supposed to be quiet and handle well. I wonder if I can hold out long enough for it to come out.


----------



## TSURacing (Jan 1, 2011)

Yeah, its a tough one. If the focus comes out and is everything it is hyped to be it will be a serious contender. IMO a real strength of the Cruze is the safety features, the features you hope to never use .
The price will be interesting too. This generation of compact is definitely not the cheapo cars they used to be, and that is reflected in the price tag. I think the focus may end up a little bit more than the cruze, but it will be a coin toss. It may come down to styling. Do you prefer the more youth oriented styling of the Focus or the classier look of the Cruze.
The best news is that you have two awesome American cars at the top of the segment and you can't pick a loser between them.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

_"...everthing OLD is NEW again."_

...I gotta laugh at all the _hype_ for the 'new' "PUSH-button" starting...same as used back in the 30's-'50's!


----------



## willlm17 (Feb 18, 2011)

I think it's safe to assume the 2012 Focus will be faster and slightly "sportier" as far handling, although I have heard great things about the handling of the Cruze. Also, bigger engine, more horsepower, likely less MPG, but probably around 30.

It's a matter of what you place importance on. I place importance on comfort and convenience for long drives. I LOVE the idea of the quiet interior of the Cruze, solid MPG, and the instant read for MPG and miles to empty. I also love the idea of remote start for the winter, which I don't believe is an option on the Focus. I don't want a car that doesn't perform, but I do place less importance on performance aspects like acceleration, handling, etc.

Coming from a 2002 Ford Focus SVT, I've done the whole "sporty" compact thing. It was great for two or three years, but got old. I'm over it. Ready for an efficient ride that I'll be content with for the better part of a decade.


----------



## montgom626 (Jan 16, 2011)

Zenman said:


> The only other car that could be a contender is the upcoming 2012 Focus. .


You can't even drive one? So why worry?


----------



## CRUISE-CRUZE (Nov 8, 2010)

Take a look to the pictures! I cannot even compare stylish Cruze with the ugly face of the 2012 Focus! The black plastic is too churlish and looks cheap for me. Of course they are many parameters to compare these cars, but at the first looking, Cruze wins definitely!
 Maybe because I have a Cruze???
BTW, shouldn’t we compare the cars from the same year?


----------



## CRUISE-CRUZE (Nov 8, 2010)

CRUISE-CRUZE said:


> Take a look to the pictures! I cannot even compare stylish Cruze with the ugly face of the 2012 Focus! The black plastic is too churlish and looks cheap for me. Of course they are many parameters to compare these cars, but at the first looking, Cruze wins definitely!
> Maybe because I have a Cruze???
> BTW, shouldn’t we compare the cars from the same year?


Sorry, of course the pictures……


----------



## bigbee60 (Nov 24, 2010)

Given what you've driven, I take it that you need a sedan that can hold four people and all their luggage? In that case, try the Fiesta and Forte as well. The 2011 Forte has been refreshed and is very efficient with the new transmissions. An EX sedan or five door are both relatively cheap for what you get and the 2.0L I4 engine is much peppier than the Elantra 1.8L I4. The Fiesta sedan is also a very nice ride and the SE with 203A package and satellite radio can be had under $17K with current rebates.

If you can live without full-time acomodations for four and given you are in SF, consider the base Mini. It's more than enough car for two people and their luggage if that is all you need. You can also park it just about anywhere.

The new Focus is quite nice. I had one last week from the press pool and the only knock is that the cockpit feel makes it feel a bit small inside when it really isn't. It's not as quiet as the Cruze, but feels a bit faster off the line. The models we drove are the last of the pilot builds and were reflective of production tuning you'll be ale to buy in a month. The Titanium model was over $26K with a package similar to the Cruze LTZ with NAVI. The SE was the sweet spot as you could get all the goodies (alloys, upgraded infotainment, etc.) for about $20K.


----------



## Thrillz (Feb 27, 2011)

Let me tell you my experience from test driving a LTZ cruze for the last 3 days. Our local dealer let me have a test drive no strings attached for 3 days to try out the new cruze. I have owned close to 25+ cars so far in my life span and let me tell you that cruze has raised the bar to a whole new level for small size entry level cars.. I work at a toyota plant where we build the corolla and no way i would choose that ride over the new cruze. Its only real competition is the focus or the new elantra and having checked out those 2 rides sorry cruze has them both hands down. The part that surprised me was its a fun car to drive and its so dam quiet you forget your in a small car. After the third day i handed back the keys to the cruze i was sad and miss that car already. You people who own one i am jealous of you all and this is from a guy who has a 2010 camaro in his garage.. My only 2 gripes about the car are the options. The LTZ should have a manual option and they should have a SS version as well.


----------



## rbarrera (Feb 9, 2011)

I too am not a fan of the 2012 focus styling especially the front end enough to be a deal breaker for me. However, the 2012 Elantra....I would have closely done my dd on this car if it was available. Sharp looking car but don't have the specs on it. Now, put the Cruze hatchback into the mix assumng similar space as the sedan and I would not look any further. Did they say anything about an Elantra hatchback? my brain hurts.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

Thrillz said:


> ...The LTZ should have a *manual* option and they should have a SS version as well.


...+1,000% for those of us who know *how* to _"...shift for ourselves..."_


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

Thrillz said:


> I work at a toyota plant where we build the corolla and no way i would choose that ride over the new cruze. Its only real competition is the focus or the new elantra .


The Corolla is still on an older platform so it's not really comparable to the next generation of compacts out/coming out. As of now the only ones I can think of are the Cruze, Focus, Elentra, and Civic. Performance wise it'll be the Civic Si until the Focus ST comes out or future Cruze SS. Mileage I'd say the Cruze will hold that top spot until the next generations come out. As far as quality and longevity it'll take awhile to see who comes out on top.


----------



## Zenman (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks for all your replies. I really like hearing other peoples thoughts. To everyone who mentioned that the new Focus doesn't look as good as the Cruze, I AGREE! It sounds like everything else will be quite comparable though. 

Bigbee60, I wanted to try the Kia Forte but they didn't have any at the dealer I went to. Edmunds says that the only Forte trim that handles well is the SX and that trim's mileage is only 23/32 mpg. Edmunds also says road noise can be intrusive on some surfaces. The Fiesta and Mini's just aren't for me. Too dinky and not my style unfortunately.


----------



## 115 (Nov 12, 2010)

I like the exterior of the new Focus, however when I went to CIAS and took a seat in one of them, it was extremely cramped! I had no leg room whatsoever because the centre console was so huge. I wanted a car that had ample space; that's why I chose the Cruze.


----------



## scaredpoet (Nov 29, 2010)

The funny thing was, when I was test driving cars, I was putting the Cruze more in the league of the Ford Fusion, since the 2011 Focus just doesn't measure up. And until the '12 is out, that'll continue to be the case.

Anyway, I wanted a car now, not in the 2012 model year, and the Cruze delivered, so, winner.  Even when the '12 Focus is out and common I'm certain I'll still think IO made the right choice.


----------



## VINdecent (Feb 24, 2011)

We just picked up our Cruze last week and love it. I have a 2011 Prius I use for work and I hate the seats and the ride, also the center console is very awkward it just doesn't flow. We had VW beetles as another company car in my last Job and they had alot of electrical issues and got terrible mileage. From what I understand the Jetta uses the same 2.5L engine still. I've driven my dads 2010 Civic and it's interior is very boring, overall a boring car which appears to be the case in the 2012 since it is mostly a refresh. I believe the only 2 options are between the Cruze and the Focus. It is good to see American cars back and kicking a$$.


----------



## cyper2002 (Dec 12, 2010)

I have a cruze and I also like the styling of the 2012 focus. If the focus was out in october when I bought my cruze I might have been swayed to buy it. I like the way the interior looks in pictures, seems very high quality. I'm also a tech guy and the Sync and My Ford touch with 8 inch screen are priced well. You also mentioned lots of parallel parking, and it's important to note that the focus can parallel park itself! I think I have car envy already.


----------



## elwood58 (Feb 2, 2011)

There are at least a dozen cars that I would not mind owning that are in the same price range as the Cruze. The 2012 Focus looks like it would make the short list for me. I would include the Ford Fusion on that list as well. The technology integration, combined with a lot of refinement, makes for a very nice car. My main motivation for purchasing the Cruze came down to the following list:

Body Style
Quiet Ride
Upscale Interior
Small Forced Induction Engine
Reasonable Price


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

cyper2002 said:


> and it's important to note that the focus can parallel park itself!


This should never be a quality a male looks for in a car. Just my opinion


----------



## cyper2002 (Dec 12, 2010)

JDM-USDM Love said:


> This should never be a quality a male looks for in a car. Just my opinion


Lol. I can parallel park just fine, but I gotta say I'm always up for something being easier. You gotta admit it's kinda cool that this feature is an option on the focus at a decent price.


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

cyper2002 said:


> Lol. I can parallel park just fine, but I gotta say I'm always up for something being easier. You gotta admit it's kinda cool that this feature is an option on the focus at a decent price.


I know it's just wierd. Normally that option is on high end luxury or premium family cars and SUVs. Now it's made it's way to the every mans car which came pretty quick I gotta say. I thought it would take at least 10 years to see that technology make it to entry level vehicles.


----------



## Zenman (Feb 13, 2011)

Edmonds just posted this on youtube. The title says "2011 Chevrolet Cruze vs. 2012 Ford Focus Comparison Test", but the narration refers to it as "2011 Ford Focus". Not sure which on is correct. But based on the video, I think the Cruze looks a lot better. They should have used an RS version Cruze. I just looked at the torque numbers of the 2012 Ford Focus and the Cruze definitely wins in the low end torque department. The video mentions that too:


----------



## Zenman (Feb 13, 2011)

Note, I've been reading the automatic transmission on the new Focus is unusual and takes some getting used to.


----------



## jaygeo1 (Nov 10, 2010)

*Focus has it's quirks too...........*

From Car & Driver review: This caught my attention......

"The 2012 Focus features Ford’s PowerShift twin-clutch six-speed automatic (standard on the SEL, $1095 on lower trim levels), but the technology might have been yanked out of the oven a few minutes early. It’s one of our few gripes with the car. Shifts can feel seamless if the driver is utterly unhurried, but they’re rather slow if there’s any attempt at upping the tempo. There were other problems, too. With 3000 miles on our test car, the clutches were already a little glazed and chattery, with vibrations working up the steering column when we rolled off under light throttle. And once, while maintaining about 35 mph on level ground, the SEL did a five-three downshift for no obvious reason. A glitch in an early production model, perhaps.
Generally, the transmission programming is biased for fuel economy (we’re still awaiting official EPA numbers, but we saw an average of *21 mpg in* *aggressive driving, which is well below even the expected city rating*). It downshifts reluctantly, which makes the Focus seem a little lazy if you’re not standing on it all the time. Manual control is available via a rocker switch on the side of the shifter. It gets the job done but is* about as* *satisfying as doing your taxes with a pocket calculator*."

Complete report here:
2012 Ford Focus SEL Test ? Review ? Car and Driver


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

21 MPG city driving agressive sounds really good to me :/


----------



## TSURacing (Jan 1, 2011)

Ford has another car with 40 mpg - Yahoo! News

Saw this on Yahoo. Their 40 mpg is an ECO like special model too, using many of the same features to achieve that Im sure. The 160hp 146 tq numbers sound OK, but the tq peak is at 4450, so they dont have the immediate grunt that the turbo offers.


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

And that tq is really close to it's peak hp on the rpm band. That's only 1300RPM left until peak power.


----------



## booradley (Dec 20, 2010)

I drive Ford Products every day, doing dealer trades, and if not for a moment of brain inactivity, I would own a Fusion, Come On, Car of the Year, room, style, performance and MPG. I drive these cars come back to the dealer and get in my Cruze, this GM product does not compare. I only lease my cars so this is going back, not soon enough. Those who like their Cruze, more power to them and the very best. I on the other hand have become a poster child for Anti Cruze.
Ford does not lease Hybrids and that is the reason I did not go Fusion Hybrid and my wife wanted the Chevy, and I wimped out. The new Focus will really be competition for the Cruze. I have too many glitches with my vehicle to like it.


----------



## montgom626 (Jan 16, 2011)

booradley said:


> I drive Ford Products every day, doing dealer trades, and if not for a moment of brain inactivity, I would own a Fusion,


So you are happy with the Cruze and not happy with all the Fords you drive. Too bad, I would have thought as a daily driver of Fords, you would have bought a Ford?


----------



## montgom626 (Jan 16, 2011)

booradley said:


> The new Focus will really be competition for the Cruze. .


So how do you like the yet to be released 2012 Focus? The focus I have not driven (none in the area) seemed pretty nice for a car I have yet to drive. I assume you feel the same way?


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

montgom626 said:


> So how do you like the yet to be released 2012 Focus? The focus I have not driven (none in the area) seemed pretty nice for a car I have yet to drive. I assume you feel the same way?


heheheheh


----------



## montgom626 (Jan 16, 2011)

JDM-USDM Love said:


> heheheheh


Behave..................


----------



## DiscoPanda (Mar 28, 2011)

bigbee60 said:


> Given what you've driven, I take it that you need a sedan that can hold four people and all their luggage? In that case, try the Fiesta and Forte as well.


The Forte, yes. Fiesta, no. The Fiesta was far too small in back... I sat in the back for all my test drives (brought a friend/dad with me) and I have to say it was the worst for backseat space, and I'm 5'9". I cannot imagine throwing my 6'0"+ friends in the back of that car and expecting them to be comfortable even with me an inch away from my steering wheel.

And again, I have to say for all of the cars I drove... the 2011 Focus was nothing compared to the Cruze. It seemed like the Cruze was on a whole other level compared to the Focus. The 2012 might be a bit different, but I still say for personal preference the Cruze is sleeker and more professional looking. I won't feel like such a kid in 5 years when I drive up to a internship interview in that.


----------



## patdaman (Jan 8, 2011)

comparing the 2011 Focus to the 2012 Focus is liking comparing the Cruze to a Cobalt.


----------



## montgom626 (Jan 16, 2011)

The first 2012 Focus has just arrived at the local dealer.

Time to go for a test drive!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cruzemeister (Mar 22, 2011)

booradley said:


> I drive Ford Products every day, doing dealer trades, and if not for a moment of brain inactivity, I would own a Fusion, Come On, Car of the Year, room, style, performance and MPG. I drive these cars come back to the dealer and get in my Cruze, this GM product does not compare. I only lease my cars so this is going back, not soon enough. Those who like their Cruze, more power to them and the very best. I on the other hand have become a poster child for Anti Cruze.
> Ford does not lease Hybrids and that is the reason I did not go Fusion Hybrid and my wife wanted the Chevy, and I wimped out. The new Focus will really be competition for the Cruze. I have too many glitches with my vehicle to like it.


If only Ford could get someone from GM to style their cars. I have never seen a Ford that I thought was attractive,compelling,desireable,etc etc... they always look like they are purposely made to look either "plain" or in the other direction - "cheesy" . Sorry, looks mean alot and GM always has styling down pat. Any catagory - cars - Caddy vs Lincoln - no contest.
Truck vs truck - no contest. Small car vs small car - even more of a no contest.


----------



## Silphion (Mar 31, 2011)

Interestingly, a lot of magazines blast the Cruze for being "too conservative" while at the same time praising the Elantra and Focus as being "stylish, but not over the top".


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

Visual aesthetics are on a person by person basis. I've always preferred Pontiac and Olds over Chevy styling because they've always seem bland to me until recently. The comment about Hyundai's styling was funny considering Cruze was designed in the same country =P


----------



## existensil (Apr 13, 2011)

I think the exterior styling of the Cruze is much more attractive than the 2012 Focus, but that's obviously very subjective.

I do like that Ford is bringing a great compact HATCHBACK stateside in the form of the 2012 focus. The Cruze hatchback available in Europe looks great, but the domestic market will not get the hatchback version soon, if ever.

GM did a good job at not falling into their old habit of underestimating American consumers when they brought the Cruze to our shore. Acknowledging that American car buyers are capable of buying a car that is small, but not "cheap", is a big step in the right direction. Outfitting that car with an interior that is a big step up from other cars in its class and is light-years ahead of the Cobalt it replaces is further example of GM showing long-overdue respect for discerning American buyers.

However, GM's insistence that American car buyers won't buy high quality compact hatchbacks based on a history of low sales of crappy hatchbacks shows that GM still has some work to do in treating American consumers like the intelligent consumers many of us are.

Looks like new-GM isn't 100% free of the shackles and mistakes of old-GM. As long as they continue heading in this new direction, though, I think GM might finally be able to compete on QUALITY in the compact car market... a *completely* new trick for the old dog.


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

^ Excellent post is most excellent.


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

I test drove a 2012 focus before buying a cruze. I was kind of disappointed. To me the cruze did more things better than the focus. focus did have it's strong points but I stuck with buying a cruze. 

I hope it just lasts as long as my 1996 civic. my civic was still running but the repairs were starting to add up and the local chevy dealer gave me a deal I couldn't refuse so I went for it. 

just hope it can last 10 to 15 years and not feel like I have to get rid of it. 
I really like the interior and can live with it a long time.


----------



## alex725 (Apr 2, 2011)

Cruze is a much better car than the focus. The Cruze has a nice, classic, timeless style that will age beautifully. The Focus is something that I think is following a current trend going on that will look old as soon as the new style comes out. The interior of the focus is way to busy for my tastes too. There are way too many buttons mushed together and it just doesnt feel as nice as the Cruze does. Lastly, the Cruze is a better value in my opinion. I paid $20000 for my cruze with power seats, auto-start, auto headlights, alloy wheels, and parking sensors. For me to get that in a Focus I would have to spend about $1500 more. Believe me, after a long day of selling the Focus the Cruze is a welcomed seat to get into.


----------



## Silphion (Mar 31, 2011)

Considering the accessories/options, I've noticed that too. While the trims (of comparative equipment) of the Ford Focus start off less expensive than the Cruze, their accessory add-on price is much greater than GMs. You get more "bang for buck" on a Focus stock trim, but better "bang for buck" on a Cruze loaded with toys.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...the phrase _"...NICELY OPTIONED..."_ has more *value* on a Cruze.


----------

